# What's your favorite K.K. Slider song?



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm sure this thread has been done dozens of times before, but I did a little digging and it didn't look like it's been done recently, so I figured I'd make a new one instead of trying to find and revive an old one. 


Anyway, my favorite is:






*K.K. Lament*​
I swear I've heard a similar song sung by an actual person, but I can't remember the name of the vocalist _or_ the name of the song... All I remember is it was sung in Japanese (it'd probably be easier to find it if I could understand Japanese and knew the lyrics lol), and the person singing it was a man with a rather deep voice. (it seemed to be an older song, too)


I don't have all of the K.K. songs yet, though, so it's possible I'll eventually find one I like even more than that one.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 24, 2014)

Hypno K.K.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 24, 2014)

Tough question.
Torn between Senor K.K and Cafe K.K.


----------



## ribbyn (Aug 24, 2014)

I legit have been playing the live K.K. Jongara version on repeat. And then Lucky K.K. (live) has been one of those melodies that somehow stuck with me for so many years since I first heard it on Gamecube, and whenever I hear it again in the newest AC I get a sudden nostalgia blast.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 24, 2014)

K.K. Soul and K.K. Bossa.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 24, 2014)

K.K. Rockabilly


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Aug 24, 2014)

Stale Cupcakes or K.K.Bubblegum


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh wow. I'm glad I made this thread.. it reminded me that today is Saturday and I haven't gotten my CD from K.K. yet. LOL *requested him to sing K.K. Ballad*


----------



## Isabella (Aug 24, 2014)

KK Bubblegum and KK Bossa foreva


----------



## MayorSaki (Aug 24, 2014)

Bubblegum K.K and K.K Oasis


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 24, 2014)

I love Bubblegum K.K., it's super catchy when you play it in your home. I also like K.K. Bossa too.


----------



## princesse (Aug 24, 2014)

I love kk bossa! I saw the acnl movie and listened to the words in English. ;O so awesome!!!


----------



## trifuxy (Aug 24, 2014)

Stale Cupcakes and Bubblegum KK. I really like Forest Life a lot, too! Skye has it playing in her house and I heard it and was like omg gcn ac ;____;


----------



## Peridot (Aug 24, 2014)

I have so many favorites, so I'll have to make a small list.

K.K. Bazaar
K.K. Oasis
K.K. Jongara
K.K. Disco
Bubblegum K.K.


----------



## lunamoon1 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm in love with KK Bubblegum.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 24, 2014)

I <3 Bubblegum K.K.!Forest Life and Stale Cupcakes are the runner ups.


----------



## Coach (Aug 24, 2014)

Bubblegum K.K. !


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 24, 2014)

I have a number of favourites:

KK Steppe and KK Condor- As a fan of birds, I was amused by their names and how they both shared avian names. Both songs are immensely catchy, too. I had KK Condor playing in Maxwell's house until Fireninja kindly gave me KK Aria.

KK Aria- This is more nostalgic bias than anything, but not only do I like this track's slow, stately tune, but it also influenced the name of one of my OCs.

Steep Hill- It's pretty intense and formidable. I wouldn't be surprised to hear something akin to that in a Legend of Zelda dungeon.

Neapolitan- Like I initially witnessed in Erik's house, Neapolitan is the icing on the cake when it comes to creating a homely feel. I have it in my own Cabin House, and it ties together the room superbly.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 24, 2014)

Haven't listened to all of them yet, but I really like K.K. Sonata.


----------



## EpicDoodle (Aug 25, 2014)

I love K.K. Bossa. It reminds me of the AC movie  I also love K.K. Jongara.


----------



## locker (Aug 25, 2014)

reggae kk


----------



## stumph (Aug 25, 2014)

either kk lament or bubblegum kk. 

both of them have a completely different mood hahah


----------



## OmgACNL (Aug 25, 2014)

Spring Blossoms


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

Spring Blossoms


----------



## Yui Z (Aug 26, 2014)

I have to say, I really like the overrated K.K. Bubblegum.  K.K. Lullaby is nice too, especially when you use the song for music boxes.


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 26, 2014)

K.K. Disco & K.K. Casbah


----------



## (ciel) (Aug 26, 2014)

K.K. Condor for sure! I think that may have been the first one I ever hear, and it's been my favourite ever since


----------



## amarillo (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm really partial to Comrade K.K. 
It sounds like a cheesy polka, I love it!


----------



## Story (Aug 27, 2014)

K.K. Metal and K.K. Condor.


----------



## CoolAngelPuppy (Aug 27, 2014)

K.K. Calypso, My Place, and K.K. Cruisin'


----------



## tinacrossing (Aug 27, 2014)

I love K.K. Sonata.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Aug 28, 2014)

Meh, I can't really decide. Probably between K.K. Crusin, Spring Blossoms and Stale Cupcakes


----------



## Pearls (Aug 28, 2014)

I have lots of favourite songs! My top 5 is probably
1) Steep Hill & Go K.K. Rider (First song I ever heard!)
2) Hypno K.K.
3) I can't remember what it's called. It's that secret song with Alice on the cover
4) Wandering (I swear I've heard this somewhere before)
5) K.K. Synth


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 28, 2014)

My favorite K.K. song is Forest Life


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 30, 2014)

K.K. Song is my favourite, (aka Totakeke's song)


----------



## happy1912 (Aug 30, 2014)

Go K.K. Rider is one of my favorites.


----------



## Hipster (Aug 30, 2014)

Forest Life, KK Bubblegum, or KK Marathon


----------



## Bcat (Aug 30, 2014)

I love kk soul. So dreamie. <3


----------



## Skyzeri (Aug 30, 2014)

K.K. Bossa and K.K. House are my favorites.


----------



## reiyoi (Sep 1, 2014)

K.K. Ragtime has been my favourite since the gamecube game * A *


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 1, 2014)

My top 5 airchecks are: 
1. Steep Hill
2. K.K. Fusion
3. K.K. Rally
4. K.K. Faire
5. Spring Blossoms

BUT... My all time favorite song is K.K. Jongara live.


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 1, 2014)

KK Bubblegum. So... dance-y.


----------



## helloryoku (Sep 1, 2014)

DJ K.K, Bubblegum K.K, K.K Jongara!

Speaking of K.K. Jongara, does anyone happen to have it? >< Been looking around for a while ; A;


----------



## Blood (Sep 1, 2014)

kk disco


----------



## azukitan (Sep 2, 2014)

K.K. Aria or K.K. House. But there's tons of other good ones c:


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 2, 2014)

K.K. Bossa, K.K. House, Only Me and K.K. Bubblegum


----------



## Oceano (Sep 2, 2014)

Definitely either Stale Cupcakes or the live version of KK Jongara *~* If only there were a separate set of records of when he sings it live :c


----------



## Gideon (Sep 2, 2014)

Really hard to say, I like a lot of them.

I guess I'll name some that I really like, in no particular order:

Steep Hill
K.K. Lament
K.K. Soul
Soulful K.K.
Hypno K.K.
King K.K.
K.K. Folk
K.K. Steppe
K.K. Bazaar
K.K. Cruisin'


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 2, 2014)

Definitely K.K. Love Song.
I've liked it ever since I first got Punchy in WW and visited him. @w@


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 3, 2014)

KK Sonata is defs my fave. It sounds so melancholic and sad and is just a really pretty song.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 3, 2014)

Melgogs said:


> KK Sonata is defs my fave. It sounds so melancholic and sad and is just a really pretty song.


I can play it on the piano...


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 4, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I can play it on the piano...



That's so cool! 
Also ragtime KK is very fun sounding. Can you play that one too?


----------



## Riukkuyo (Sep 5, 2014)

Something about K.K. Jonagara gets me.


----------



## Lunaresque (Sep 7, 2014)

I Love You is definitely my favorite! It was the music in my Wild World house, and I heard it all the time. I was around 10 years old when I played it, so I consider it a good part of my childhood.

I also really like K.K. Lullaby, ?tude, Aria, and Sonata. I only just discovered these in New Leaf, though.


----------



## Danielle (Sep 7, 2014)

I like making my friends music boxes of I Love You

I really love Bubblegum K.K.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 7, 2014)

I really enjoy K.K. House and K.K. Aria.


----------



## tobi! (Sep 8, 2014)

K.K. Ska or K.K. Metal


----------



## SirDevious (Sep 8, 2014)

DJ K.K. has always been my absolute favorite K.K. Slider song :3


----------



## Vile (Sep 8, 2014)

Go K.K. Rider! I didn't know he performed any other song! XP


----------



## evoxpisces (Sep 8, 2014)

"Two Days Ago" for sure


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 8, 2014)

Bubblegum K.K.
Two Days Ago
Synth K.K.

I found Two Days Ago in WW when I had Olivia and fell in love with it. I was so happy to see its return in NL ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



evoxpisces said:


> "Two Days Ago" for sure


Agreed. *high fives*


----------



## big ed (Sep 8, 2014)

K.K. Tango my oldschool jam from back in the day


----------



## Tessie (Sep 8, 2014)

probably Synth K.K, i really like the live concert of it more tho. love the acoustic 8]


----------



## Milleram (Sep 9, 2014)

Ooh, so many K.K. Slider songs are good! But I'd have to say either Stale Cupcakes or K.K. Lullaby.


----------



## Mieiki (Sep 9, 2014)

K.K. Bossa ♥


----------



## patriceflanders (Sep 10, 2014)

depends on my mood , but in general Stale Cupcakes


----------



## dalandanator (Sep 10, 2014)

K.K. Slider's version of K.K. House


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 10, 2014)

I love so many! My favorite is Stale Cupcakes, but really there are only a few songs I don't like. Even then, I kinda like them if I'm in the right mood. I think they did such an amazing job with the music in this game! Not only the KK songs, but also the hourly music, and my absolute favorite of all is the closing time muse in the Emporium. It's the same song that plays all day, but really slowed down, beautiful and melancholy. <3


----------



## noirescent (Sep 10, 2014)

My favorite K.K song is absolutely *Lucky K.K.* ~
I loved it when I played Wild World and now I like it even more.
I like K.K. Synth too, tho. It gives me a good vibe.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Agent K.K. and Steep Hill.

They sound amazing in music boxes 2.


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 10, 2014)

Only Me and Stale cupcakes~maybe K.K. Synth too^^


----------



## PumpkinPie (Sep 10, 2014)

K.K Sonata, Bubblegum K.K, and K.K Metal c:


----------



## MayorGong (Sep 11, 2014)

Two days ago, I really like that one.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

In the end, all the songs I have in my musicboxes.

To many to name..


----------

